# Cena on Jericho Podcast



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

After the 2 podcast (austin with HHH and Vince) and how direct and anti-kayfabe they were can we expect the same with Cena with Jericho tonight?

Kinda wondering if the million dollar question will be made : will we ever and i mean EEEEVVVVVVEEERRR see you as a heel ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

The new ultimate WWE Schill in Jericho interviewing the ultimate company man is Cena.....

I am sure there will be all kinds of hard hitting questions asked unk2 uttahere


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

*Apparently it's not a podcast, it's a new monthly interview/chat-show kinda thing that's going to be hosted on the Network. Strictly for the Network.*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Forgot this was even happening but that's because I expect it to suck.

Jericho won't go hard on Cena not after all the heat Vince has with Austin over his 2 podcasts with him and Triple H.

The million dollar question for Cena would be: _How big is Vince's dick?_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Jericho in his new role as company man will ask his hardest hitting question ever: How are you able to overcome the insurmountable odds you face in WWE?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Hasn't Cena already been on Jericho's podcast?

Not bothered about this one anyway, it will be 100% "company friendly" Hell, it'll probably be kayfabe and Jericho will probably be asking Cena how he plans to combat Rusev at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

The real Chris Jericho died to me in 2005, I don't know who this Gordon Ramsey looking weird chest, mid-life crisis tattoo having wannabe Bon Jovi is.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

If i want a softball interview, I'll just watch Fox News anytime they interview a conservative.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Here's the thing with Jericho's podcast... He's an incredible interviewer, He even makes non wrestling guests interesting to wrestling fans... I mean he got entertaining interviews out of Snooki and one of the mob wives.

That being said, he also tows that company line and is a WWE guy through and through.

But even if Jericho throws Cena a bunch a softballs, it will still be an entertaining conversation.


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

It will be Vince asking the questions not Jericho. :vince


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

I'd laugh (and cry) if they kept this strictly kayfabe since it's not Jericho's podcast.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

I'm banned from watching Cool dad's podcast :rockwut


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

It'll just be an hour of slurping sounds.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

jericho has a different podcast to austin. he isnt going to grill cena and if he did cena would give him the bland pc answers he always does. just like he did on austins podcast


----------



## Evil_Mush (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Yeah, this is just going to be a conversa-sheeeeon as is the case with most of Jericho's podcasts with rasslers. 

It should be entertaining enough, there'll probably be a few backstage/road stories from both that we haven't heard before, but don't expect any OMGHOWISHEGOINGTOANSWERTHIS!!!! questions.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Jericho replaced Austin's podcast on the WWE network as Vince didnt like how Austin did his interviews. Fuck you Vince. Jericho is so gonna be all PG to John Cena


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

All the talk around how Jericho is gonna conduct his podcast with Cena just makes me want to watch it that little bit more. I watching regardless but whatever.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Jericho is kind of annoying on his podcast. His interviews come off as him sucking the other persons balls. I think this will be softball question central.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



IT'S PRO WRESTLING said:


> It will be Vince asking the questions not Jericho. :vince


This will be more of less the case. Vince had probably given him a list of questions to ask Cena. Nothing controversial, nothing too hard hitting.
I wouldn't even be surprise to see Jericho wired up with a headset being fed lines from Vince.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Jericho in his new role as company man will ask his hardest hitting question ever: How are you able to overcome the insurmountable odds you face in WWE?


Yep. That's the type of hard hitting questions I'm expecting.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Tbh I don't see what kind of hard hitting questions y2j can ask. Thing is Cena has been on SCSA podcast and Cena was like a machine, answering every question with the perfect toe the line company response. 

I expect that Jericho and Cena are closer but I can't see him breaking through past the corporate machine Cena.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

The thing is Cena is a pro and even if Jericho does ask tough questions, Cena can still answer them without offending the WWE or making himself look bad. He's been asked about turning heel thousands of times and he'll just give the "I understand peoples frustrations, but I do this for kids, families, Veterans, America and Jesus" answer. 

If this podcast isn't hard hitting or controversial enough for people, it won't be Jericho's fault because no matter what question he asks, Cena is smart enough to give a suitable answer for it.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

I guess Austin was a little too real for :vince?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

I'm sure Jericho never promoted his podcast as "hard hitting" but this did replace the Austin Podcast which anyone would expect it as such. 

If WWE was a good business co. (which they are not) they would stop wasting their money and throw the podcast onto monday Raw and call it the Highlight Reel already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Austin has his own bottom line. Jericho has WWE's bottom line.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Jericho in his new role as company man will ask his hardest hitting question ever: How are you able to overcome the insurmountable odds you face in WWE?




Just how can you never give up? I mean, a human would have given up several times. But you literally rose above the hate.

Also, how do you manage to mind fuck fans who boo the hell out of you in suggesting a crowd booing the ever loving crap out of you is simply 'excited'?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

I'm going to take a wild guess and say that Jericho is gonna ask cena when will you walk away ((retire)? Cena's response IDK Chris


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Not even interested in watching it... if it really is kayfabe though, I'm going to laugh so hard at Vince only proving how out of touch he is. I mean, we all know the reason Austin isn't doing it is because he made Vince look like a complete ass between the two podcasts.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Austin replaced by Jericho and Cena replacing Vince and Trips? I'm not expecting Jericho to ask too interesting questions or Cena to give too interesting answers.



I'm skipping this one. 

unkout


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

I don't know why they insist on these being immediately after Raw, it's like your 3 plus hour show is long enough.


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

https://twitter.com/iamjericho/status/585179824848678912

Atleast Jericho isn't hiding the fact it's gonna be a corporate interview smh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

"Some of the universe have been booing you lately, on and off."

"Well, Chris, they pay their money and buy a ticket, they're allowed to have an opinion. The way I see it is as long as they are makin' noise, they're enjoying the show. There will always be some fans who like to disagree to be the Kool Kids."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

That tweet... and watching That Metal Show with him and how he acts just screams "mid life crisis!". Damn Chris....


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Mister Abigail said:


> "Some of the universe have been booing you lately, on and off."
> 
> "Well, Chris, they pay their money and buy a ticket, they're allowed to have an opinion. The way I see it is as long as they are makin' noise, they're enjoying the show. There will always be some fans who like to disagree to be the Kool Kids."


"You've been the most controversial superstar the last decade. No one has been able to invoke the raw emotion of the wwe universe such as yourself. Thoughts?"

Chris at the end of the day, people may agree or disagree with what I stand for but I know for a fact this superstar loves this business and have poured every ounce of fiber of my being into that squared circle to sports entertain the fans.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

We're not buying it, Jericho. You are a suck-up and that's why you got this segment.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Let's see. Jericho's options: Placate the smarks and get what exactly? The alienation and blacklisting from a company that you can still earn millions from or earn millions pissing off a bunch of smarks who will easily turn on your side on a whim..


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

The Austin/Vibnnce shyt was so GREAT! It was real, provocative, and different -- Austin was not holding back.

Seemed like Austin might have been reprimanded from the first one, or maybe he and HH don't get along because it was insipid compared to the first. 

Jericho is too much of a dycksucker nowadays to make anything interesting, plus Cena is Cena, this shyt is gonna be boring, but I'll watch and hope to be wrong.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



A-C-P said:


> The new ultimate WWE Schill in Jericho interviewing the ultimate company man is Cena.....
> 
> I am sure there will be all kinds of hard hitting questions asked unk2 uttahere


*First two questions: "Can we say Stunner and Michonoku on the air?" :Jordan*


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Corporate Jericho instead of Austin??

no thanks
________


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

IF this was Austin Podcast...AUstin will have hard hitting question not some bs question.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

*I thought about doing cliffnotes for this, but I'm about to crank up Don Tony and Kevin Castle instead. This is as bad as you would expect it to be. ACP pretty much covered it in his post.*


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

As someone who's a huge Jericho fan (my favorite wrestler ever) this is painful to watch. Call Ceman out on burying half the roster you corporate shill.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

This is really bad. :lol


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

I kinda like this :side:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

This is so company friendly that is boring.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Jericho put himself over


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Cena, you've buried enough talent. What's that like?

- Vic


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

*TALK IS JERICHO is an amazing show. This... not so much.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

This is really bad so far. No wonder Austin wanted no part of a WWE sanctioned podcast.

Of course Cena loved the brass ring comment.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Not sure what people are complaining about, it's just a non-kayfabe interview. I like these and want morr, I don't need them to bash WWE to enjoy these things.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



funnyfaces1 said:


> I kinda like this :side:


To each their own. I thought Jericho would do better but it really just is what everyone thought it'd be. This is just two guys talking into the mic and not really saying anything.

Meh, I'll probably just listen the audio version when Jericho uploads it on his podcast. This is a whole lot of boring.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Jericho is staring at Cena with bedroom eyes. :ugh2


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

This is bullshit. Cena is a boring person.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Empress said:


> This is really bad so far. No wonder Austin wanted no part of a WWE sanctioned podcast.
> 
> Of course Cena loved the brass ring comment.


Austin/Cena dynamic would make this so much more interesting. Polar opposites, and Austin really doesn't give a shit usually just speaks his mind. It nice that Jericho and Cena are good friends, but this is really boring just having two guys just chat.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

"There are some people who say they love the pro wrestling business - I love this company." - John Cena

It's just like in the Hulu commercial.

In other words: "I'm not a professional who loves what he does, I have muscles and neon shirts to sell."


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Fuck this shit fpalm.

Cena defending the brass ring speech when guys like Bryan, Ambrose, and Ziggler are in the mid cad is the biggest dick sucking act so far.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

I like this, I don't know what y'all are complaining about.

Its a nice, non-kayfabe discussion - more relaxed than Austin's shows, because thats who Jericho is. His podcast is much, much better than Austin's I think, as a very regular listener.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Batz said:


> Austin/Cena dynamic would make this so much more interesting. Polar opposites, and Austin really doesn't give a shit usually just speaks his mind.


Jericho isn't even pretending that he's going to ask Cena any tough questions. It's just two friends catching up. 

I'm a journalist/writer by profession and I'm just shaking my head at this. I wanted to take Jericho at his word that this would be a real interview, but this is ridiculous so far.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Velocity :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> "There are some people who say they love the pro wrestling business - I love this company." - John Cena
> 
> It's just like in the Hulu commercial.
> 
> In other words: "I'm not a professional who loves what he does, I have muscles and neon shirts to sell."


Did he really say that? No wonder he doesn't care about burying everyone... doesn't give a shit about the business at all.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

To all of you people criticising this interview...

What on earth would you expect? You have a now corporate dicksucker in Chris Jericho interviewing John Cena who of course is going to be John Cena, on WWE programming.

Sounds like a complete waste of time to me to begin with.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

That was a stacked class. Shelton, Orton, Lesnar, Batista and Cena.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Good god, that cup looks tiny in Cena's hand.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

The only one of these interviews that was good was the Vince one, because it exposed how completely delusional he is.

HHH managed to talk for an hour and not answer a single question and now we have this pathetic display of douche baggery


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

So Cena wears stupid t-shirts in real life too?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Empress said:


> Jericho isn't even pretending that he's going to ask Cena any tough questions. It's just two friends catching up.
> 
> I'm a journalist/writer by profession and I'm just shaking my head at this. I wanted to take Jericho at his word that this would be a real interview, but this is ridiculous so far.


I stopped watching so I don't know if the talk has shifted, but this is not an interview. You're not getting anything out of this as a viewer/listener. This is just two guys chatting. You can probably easily skip this podcast, pretend it never happened, and you wouldn't miss a thing.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



hou713 said:


> Of course everyone's gonna get all noble and expect everyone to have only an honest and pure love for pro wrestling. unk2
> 
> 
> People are all different, people do things for different reasons. What Cena said is fine. If you asked every wrestler why they're in the business and their thoughts on pro wrestling/sports entertainment they'd all give different answers, just like us on this forum.


:HHH2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> So Cena wears stupid t-shirts in real life too?


:lol Looks like it!


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Jericho just asked Cena if he ever used steroids


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Well that was the hardest hitting question but of course he is going to deny taking steroids.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Jericho bringing up steroids. Fat chance of Cena admitting to that. :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

*Cena's Dad is a wrestler wtf. Why did he not face Edge? Just died from a slap, not OP like Cena.*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



NasNYG567 said:


> Jericho just asked Cena if he ever used steroids


And that's how you know this is a corporate controlled podcast.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Batz said:


> I stopped watching so I don't know if the talk has shifted, but this is not an interview. You're not getting anything out of this as a viewer/listener. This is just two guys chatting. You can probably easily skip this podcast, pretend it never happened, and you wouldn't miss a thing.


They're talking about Cena's physique and how he kept in shape and how he has never taken steroids. They're honestly just chatting. 

I'm hoping that Jericho comes in with a swerve and hits Cena with a tough question, but nothing so far. Jericho is giving one compliment after another.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

So many butthurt smarks here. A podcast doesn't have to be controversial to be enjoyable.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



ShowStopper said:


> Jericho bringing up steroids. Fat chance of Cena admitting to that. :lol


Exactly.

Is it just me or have all of these questions sucked?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Cena's Dad is a wrestler wtf. Why did he not face Edge? Just died from a slap, not OP like Cena.*


Cena was adopted duh, ain't no weakass genes in Jawn Cenah.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Jericho should ask Cena if he was behind 9/11


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Cena counseling married couples from my state. What a swell guy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



A PG Attitude said:


> So many butthurt smarks here. A podcast doesn't have to be controversial to be enjoyable.


*I think its decent. Not as good as Talk Is Jericho. But fuck it Y2J is gold no matter what hes in. Accuse him of being a kiss ass or whatever I love him, all time fav.*


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



NasNYG567 said:


> Jericho just asked Cena if he ever used steroids


Cena: Why yes, Chris. If fact I'm on them right now.



How about, Hey Cena you recover from injuries faster than anyone on the roster. How you do dat?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Wow. This is incredibly boring.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Sure Cena, we believe you. Has the same physique for 13 years and heals twice as fast as anyone on the roster. No steroids, there!

Must be his dedication to the company that fuels him.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Lolll Cena trying to claim he's 250, then slips up by saying he's been 220 since his senior year of HS.


----------



## Y2Juanmafda (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



A PG Attitude said:


> So many butthurt smarks here. A podcast doesn't have to be controversial to be enjoyable.


I agree. Im enjoying this.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



A PG Attitude said:


> So many butthurt smarks here. A podcast doesn't have to be controversial to be enjoyable.


Oh you skinny jean wearing metro' s just love this shit right.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

This interview will be a wasted opportunity if Jericho doesn't ask "how big is Batista's dick?".

Cena knows. :cena5


----------



## sunnyz (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

dat look


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

What Cena just said the smarks will not like, but it's true. The fans won't accept company chosen faces anymore.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

"You tucked me in" Chris Jericho to John Cena

:lol WTF is going on


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Why are you all in the RAW thread, the conversation could have continued on about the interview on the Network. 

Anyways, what happened with Steve Austin and WWE, did a fall out occur and they decided to drop Austin for Jericho's podcast?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

It's not new. It's old shit in a different suit.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Midnight Rocker said:


> "You tucked me in" Chris Jericho to John Cena
> 
> :lol WTF is going on


This isn't a podcast. It's the beginning of "Chris and Johnny Make a Porno".


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



gamegenie said:


> Why are you all in the RAW thread, the conversation could have continued on about the interview on the Network.
> 
> Anyways, what happened with Steve Austin and WWE, did a fall out occur and they decided to drop Austin for Jericho's podcast?


Rumor is Vince got pissed at the questions he was asked but let it go. Then he got uber pissed at the questions HHH was asked and that was the last straw.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Oh wow so Cena is saying Rock was protected! Now it's getting good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Undertakerowns said:


> Oh wow so Cena is saying Rock was protected! Now it's getting good.


Well, Cena should know a thing or two about being protected (for years and years and years on end).


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



ShowStopper said:


> Well, Cena should know a thing or two about being protected (for years and years and years on end).


Of course Rock was protected for not annihilating this doofus into oblivion:lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



hou713 said:


> What Cena just said the smarks will not like, but it's true. The fans won't accept company chosen faces anymore.



Why will the smarks not like that? If they are a true smark they already know that.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Brock Lesnar is far more inspirational than John Cena, and he's the Beast Incarnate. Bad guys can be role models too.

The only way that John Cena's "inspirational" is that he always wins. His 'message' is basically that might is right, just twisted in a politically correct way.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Cena needs a replacement.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

LOL Vince probably just lost his shit at Cena calling the product "fiction".. Considering he had them edit that out of Bryan's speech.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

I tuned in for a little while right around the Rock vs Cena talk. Now that was a trip down memory lane - hindsight I think I would actually call it one of the best mic feuds ever, or at least one of my favourites. A lot of gold across the years they did it.

But the notes on the wrist was just legendary. And all the Rock marks scrambling to say how that was a work to make Cena look good :lmao good times indeed.


Ryan93 said:


> LOL Vince probably just lost his shit at Cena calling the product "fiction".. Considering he had them edit that out of Bryan's speech.


They've discussed in terms of babyfaces and heels at length already, I doubt that's gonna be the last straw for Vince.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Undertakerowns said:


> To turn heel Cena needs a replacement.


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Lmfao Cena finally admitting that he's like the biggest Heel in the company since he gets booed anyways 
:ti


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Undertakerowns said:


> Cena needs a replacement.


Cena should have retired 10 years ago.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



SpeedStick said:


>


Shame that dude was an idiot. Jeff had all the potential in the world, and I will go as far as to say that he had the charisma of the top tier of wrestlers in this business (Hogan, Rock, Austin, Andre, etc.). It's not everyday that you can get cheered against the Undertaker.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



SpeedStick said:


>


No way WWE will hire him again after that Victory Road incident. If WWE won't touch Angle they certainly won't touch Jeff. I like Jeff though.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



WildEagle18 said:


> Lmfao Cena finally admitting that he's like the biggest Heel in the company since he gets booed anyways
> :ti


:lol this. Felt satisfied to hear him finally say this haha


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

I actually hope Chris Jericho has become an "ass-kissing sell-out". Because it would be worse if he seriously supports all this.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Seems like they kept the interview mostly Cena-centric, which I'm fine with, but it would have been nice to hear what Cena thought about some of the NXT guys.

It would have been cool if it would have went longer. Cena is a bit of a polarizing guy, so it's interesting to hear him just talk about backstage stories.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



SpeedStick said:


>


That sucks.

Jeff was INSANELY over in 2009.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



SpeedStick said:


>


Its a shame that he can't stay away from drugs. He could have been multi time world champion but nope.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

One bit of hypocrisy which always drives me nuts is the whole "You guys asked for new, and we give you new and you complain!"

Thats not true at all. You gave us New in Daniel Bryan and everyone loved it. Everyone, casuals, smarks, everyone united and universally supported the guy, arguably to levels of overness we haven't seen since the SCSA/Rock Days. Simply put we rejoiced over this "New" guy.

You can't just gloss over Daniel and say "Oh they don't want change." We got change and loved every bit of it. We however didn't like when you wanted to so quickly wipe away this new guy and replace him with a less appealing alternative, right when we were looking forward to getting used to Daniel.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

jeff hardy is same age as cena. yeah lets replace a 37 year old guy who is the ultimate company guy with a clean record with a 37 year old who has walked out on the company twice and a terrible disciplinary past


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Jeff Hardy?

:ti

I doubt Jeff would even want to come back to WWE. He probably loves the lighter schedule TNA offers.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



A Paul Heyman G said:


> Cena should have retired 10 years ago.


LOL. WWE would be in the state it was in 2003 and 2004 if not for Cena.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Cesaro Section said:


> One bit of hypocrisy which always drives me nuts is the whole "You guys asked for new, and we give you new and you complain!"
> 
> Thats not true at all. You gave us New in Daniel Bryan and everyone loved it. Everyone, casuals, smarks, everyone united and universally supported the guy, arguably to levels of overness we haven't seen since the SCSA/Rock Days. Simply put we rejoiced over this "New" guy.
> 
> You can't just gloss over Daniel and say "Oh they don't want change." We got change and loved every bit of it. We however didn't like when you wanted to so quickly wipe away this new guy and replace him with a less appealing alternative, right when we were looking forward to getting used to Daniel.


Bryan is people choice not WWE..WWE never give us anything we want but shoving down to our throat. Take example Sandow one of most over guy since he's debut and once Cena beat Sandow for MITB, Sandow goes to jobber status. 

There's so many guys who are Organically over but WWE choose not to go with them.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



why said:


> LOL. WWE would be in the state it was in 2003 and 2004 if not for Cena.



You do realize if they actually had a good superstar that they pushed with 1000 pieces of merchandice they would be doing way way WAY better? Think about it - Cena isn't even liked by 30% of the fanbase. Best heel ever.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Cena is soft. Jericho has no balls...he's lost his heart. Those gay Cena questions and his justifications...no asking about the burials every year..no asking of him attaching himself to popular stars when they are hot...definitely didn't expand on how the locker room did those promos vilifying the fans for cheering for the Rock. Lol. Of course he didn't bring up using the cancer children as a means of getting cheered after he gets put in his place by the Daniel Bryans of the world. John Cena...the personification of what a coward is in the pro wrestling business.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



A Paul Heyman G said:


> Cena should have retired 10 years ago.


Cena lifted the product you moron.

He has been the best in the biz for ages.


Best since rock and austin for sure.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Amuroray said:


> Cena lifted the product you moron.
> 
> He has been the best in the biz for ages.
> 
> ...



O M G

I literally am throwing up. 

I didn't realize it was pre-pubescent hour right now.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



A Paul Heyman G said:


> O M G
> 
> I literally am throwing up.
> 
> I didn't realize it was pre-pubescent hour right now.


Im probably older then you mate. 

Name one current member on the roster that match match cenas list of high profile quality matchs and great fueds?

The man will be looked at as a top 5 all time great when its all over.

Y2J himself said theres only 4 guys that have carried the product- cena rock stone cold and hogan.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Amuroray said:


> Im probably older then you mate.
> 
> Name one current member on the roster that match match cenas list of high profile quality matchs and great fueds?
> 
> ...



Name one match cena has had where it has been good BECAUSE of what Cena did?

If you can name EVEN ONE yuou'll have a point.

The thing is you can't because he has been carried in every match he has ever had in his entire career. I literally watch every move he makes and cringe. His arms are 5 feet away on his stf, he does the lame 5 knuckle shuffle which looks like he doesn't care, he falls backwards on his butt instead of his back, he has no lift, he doesn't throw punches well, he doesn't run the ropes well, he can't do moves crisply, he's absolutely HORRID on the mic - he plays politics, has the marketing machine behind him, and is protected unlike any other person, including hulk hogan, the rock or steve austin. NO ONE has been more protected than that son of a bitch. And he has absolutely ZERO talent or wrestling ability.

So please tell me 'mate' name ONE. You can't because he has always been carried. People fall for how he's booked and marketed. He has absolutely zero talent.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

That whole hour... that was... just not that interesting...


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



A Paul Heyman G said:


> Name one match cena has had where it has been good BECAUSE of what Cena did?
> 
> If you can name EVEN ONE yuou'll have a point.
> 
> ...


Literally the worst sentence i have seen on this forum.

No point arguing with you if you think john cena, the face of the company since 05, is talentless then you have no idea about this business.

Fucking moron.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Amuroray said:


> Im probably older then you mate.
> 
> *Name one current member on the roster that match match cenas list of high profile quality matchs and great fueds?*
> 
> ...



*Brock Lesnar*- In his ROOKIE year he won the LAST meaningful KOTR, defeated Ric Flair & Hulk Hogan on his way to MAIN EVENT Summer Slam 02 against the Rock, became then the youngest WWE Champion, went on to feud with Undertaker including defeating the American Bad Ass inside HIAC, would then go onto to WIN the 03 Rumble & main event WM XIX with Kurt Angle, went on to have his FIRST match with a heel Cena @ Backlash 03, with the Big Show had an inventive stretcher match @ JD 03, had anther classic against Angle @ Summer Slam 03 before the 1st ever Iron Man on Smackdown ONE hour with Kurt & his match with Eddie @ NWO 04 one of Brock's best as a heel once again. Also before Rock/Cena there was Goldberg/Lesnar sure the in ring didn't live up to the actual hype there was surrounding the match......

Other answers would have included......Daniel Bryan (_his matches against the likes of HHH/Cena/Punk/Orton/Ziggler & his TRUE underdog story which Jon Boy likes to use as his persona & then the TRUE mainstream appeal that the E keeps down_), Randy Orton, HHH, Undertaker.....

The reason why there isn't more stars is the E changed it's idea from having more than one guy, to putting all the eggs in the basket of a guy would NEVER pull a Rock & leave them for bigger & better, Cena just happened to be that guy ATM

Cena has done ALOT for the biz, like him or not he's been the stop gap when the E needed to change things back in 07 but the time has come not for a replacement but a CHANGE in booking more than ONE top star. John should still be a name but NOT the name & if anyone has a problem with that then that's where the WWE network comes into play, rewatch 10 years plus of C-nation it's time for that change......


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Amuroray said:


> Im probably older then you mate.
> 
> Name one current member on the roster that match match cenas list of high profile quality matchs and great fueds?
> 
> ...


Name another guy ALLOWED to get that huge and stay there by the company. EVERY time a wrestler gets over they shit on them. Every...single...time.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Yes Era said:


> Cena is soft. Jericho has no balls...he's lost his heart. Those gay Cena questions and his justifications...no asking about the burials every year..no asking of him attaching himself to popular stars when they are hot...definitely didn't expand on how the locker room did those promos vilifying the fans for cheering for the Rock. Lol. Of course he didn't bring up using the cancer children as a means of getting cheered after he gets put in his place by the Daniel Bryans of the world. John Cena...*the personification of what a coward is in the pro wrestling business.*


Hulk Hogan is still alive.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



A-C-P said:


> The new ultimate WWE Schill in Jericho interviewing the ultimate company man is Cena.....
> 
> I am sure there will be all kinds of hard hitting questions asked unk2 uttahere


don't watch than! it's on the network and btw not everyone hates the e. why would cena and jericho?

if you want a bashfest than watch cornette.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Didn't even watch the interview/podcast but it sure I find it kinda funny how people basically watched this entire interview to believe none of his shit lol.

Like, are you expecting him to explain which vein he uses to inject his roids or something...?

I personally believe it's impossible to look at Cena's answers objectively in 2015. His character's booking has both been beneficial to the company for years while being toxic at the same time. I actually believe, in all honesty, that CM Punk would have never gotten such a high-profile matchup to setup his face run ever in his entire life. In some ways, John Cena's automatic heel look to the smarks increased his match anticipation vs super over faces.

But after such negativity towards his booking and his over-dramatic reactions to what he does, it's just impossible to really understand what's the truth anymore, since people will be quick to make their twist on it.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Jericho in his new role as company man will ask his hardest hitting question ever: How are you able to overcome the insurmountable odds you face in WWE?


do you expect him to bash the e on the network?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> do you expect him to bash the e on the network?


Stone Cold didn't bash the "e" (Fuck that shit BTW) to make his special enjoyable.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



A-C-P said:


> Why will the smarks not like that? If they are a true smark they already know that.


I meant whoever the face is, they're gonna be company chosen. Even if they went with Daniel Bryan, or Dolph Ziggler, or Dean Ambrose, it would still ultimately be a company decision. And whoever gets that push as the top guy, even if it's someone the smarks wanted, they'll turn on them. We've seen it happen multiple times.

What Cena said, basically "they cheer for something new, but when they get it they boo" was true. The smarks these days like to cheer more for the guy not getting pushed than the guy that is. Everyone loves Dean but during that short time he was being pushed you saw more and more people turning against him. I don't think most smarks actually ever intend to be happy with the product. :shrug


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



McCringleberry said:


> Rumor is Vince got pissed at the questions he was asked but let it go. Then he got uber pissed at the questions HHH was asked and that was the last straw.


Hey i thought Steve went pretty easy on both of them and fans thought Austin wasn't probing enough with his questions.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



hou713 said:


> What Cena said, basically "they cheer for something new, but when they get it they boo" was true. The smarks these days like to cheer more for the guy not getting pushed than the guy that is. Everyone loves Dean but during that short time he was being pushed you saw more and more people turning against him. I don't think most smarks actually ever intend to be happy with the product. :shrug


I don't think that's true. It's all personality-based. Cena may have started getting booed after a certain point, but his popularity among the kids in the audience sustained pretty well. For every "CENA SUCKS!" there was a "LET'S GO CENA!" section in the audience.

Roman Reigns just plain didn't click. And people weren't clamoring for him to be the top guy.

Regarding Ambrose, there weren't a lot of people turning against him, but he was made to do some really stupid things that didn't fit with his more aggressively crazy character and it was those things that were unpopular. Not Dean himself. 

There wasn't a strong wave against Daniel Bryan when he won the belt (and that weak-ass feud against Kane was pretty unpopular, not Bryan himself). Same with Punk. When he turned heel, he was still very popular, but they needed more heels and Punk wanted the match with The Rock.

It's all in the writing, and not in the psychology of the fans. 

Fans aren't contrarians. If something awesome happens, or if they get a new Stone Cold type, they'll get behind them. Of course, all runs have their limits, but the idea that people turn against you because you're successful just isn't true.

It's perfectly fine for WWE to make the ultimate choice on who the "Face" is. But, it's really not that hard to simply choose the most popular guy on your roster. Bryan was just that, and they didn't choose him. Thus, the audience turning on Reigns hardcore.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

God Cena comes off as the ultimate Vince ass kisser, always agrees with whatever he wants and does, never says even a slightly negative thing about him. When Vince yells at him does he get pissed? nope, no he doesn't get pissed he just pulls his shorts down and takes it up the ass like a good little boy and enjoys every bit of it. Jericho said he got pissed, Austin got pissed, CM Punk sure as hell got pissed, but does Cena? Nope not Cena he wouldn't dare talk back or even say it bothered him, it might effect his decade long push and he might actually have to lose to someone clean.

He's so full of shit can't believe a word he says, does he get mad or does it bother him when they chant Cena sucks? Nope. Does he get mad at Vince when he yells at him? Nope. Sucha company bitch boy, gives all the proper responses Vince would want him to give and throws in some Vince ass kissing while he's at it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Undertakerowns said:


> Cena needs a replacement.


They have Daniel Bryan who could easily fill that spot, but the company has no faith in him as the top babyface for whatever absurd reason.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> They have Daniel Bryan who could easily fill that spot, but the company has no faith in him as the top babyface for whatever absurd reason.


"top babyface"
the delusion is real oh my god


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Daniel Bryan is a bigger asskisser than people claim Cena is, how else would he get Superman booking, hypocritical people on this site


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



hou713 said:


> I meant whoever the face is, they're gonna be company chosen. Even if they went with Daniel Bryan, or Dolph Ziggler, or Dean Ambrose, it would still ultimately be a company decision. And whoever gets that push as the top guy, even if it's someone the smarks wanted, they'll turn on them. We've seen it happen multiple times.
> 
> What Cena said, basically "they cheer for something new, but when they get it they boo" was true. The smarks these days like to cheer more for the guy not getting pushed than the guy that is. Everyone loves Dean but during that short time he was being pushed you saw more and more people turning against him. I don't think most smarks actually ever intend to be happy with the product. :shrug


That's such a simplistic view of the Roman Reigns situation. Reigns didn't click initially for a variety of different reasons but none of them include fans automatically rejecting him because they're never satisfied. If that was the case, Brock Lesnar, the guy getting the biggest push in the company wouldn't be the biggest babyface on the roster. No one rejected Daniel Bryan main eventing last year. No one rejected CM Punk on top. The list goes on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> They have Daniel Bryan who could easily fill that spot, but the company has no faith in him as the top babyface for whatever absurd reason.


I think Vince must have a sign outside of his office that says "Must be this tall to be top babyface" Bryan must not be tall enough,because he is still, clearly the most popular wrestler they have.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I think Vince must have a sign outside of his off ice that says "Must be this tall to be top babyface" Bryan must not be tall enough,because he is still, clearly the most popular wrestler they have.


Don't forget that he's "injury-prone" too. :eyeroll


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I think Vince must have a sign outside of his off ice that says "Must be this tall to be top babyface" Bryan must not be tall enough,because he is still, clearly the most popular wrestler they have.


Must be tall enough to reach the brass ring, and those who use ladders don't count.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Chrome said:


> Don't forget that he's "injury-prone" too. :eyeroll



:lol

Bryan could go the rest of his career without a serious injury and all you'll hear is he's injury prone because he had one period of time in his career where he actually missed a good chunk of time. Vince, of course, would never consider HHH injury prone, now, would he?


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I think Vince must have a sign outside of his office that says "Must be this tall to be top babyface" Bryan must not be tall enough,because he is still, clearly the most popular wrestler they have.


Like what you see before you get on rides at theme parks, Vince has at Stamford. :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

The last time Bryan did what he wanted in this company he got fired for it. They have spent YEARS brainwashing talent to believe they must do only as they are told or they will get buried on the spot.

IT JUST HAPPENED WITH AUSTIN, FOR PETE'S SAKE! Can you even blame Bryan?! 

What Cena said about "Stepping up" is horseshit and the locker room knows it. THIS COMPANY decides who succeeds and who doesn't, and they've sucked monkey ass at doing it for years now.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



manic37 said:


> Hey i thought Steve went pretty easy on both of them and fans thought Austin wasn't probing enough with his questions.


Same here but it's Vince's reality. We're just pointing out how out of touch/batshit crazy it is.


----------



## rockstock89 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Starting to think some of you have never listened to Austin's podcast. He's the biggest Cena mark going around. A massive LOL at those thinking he would've asked Cena probing questions.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



rockstock89 said:


> Starting to think some of you have never listened to Austin's podcast. He's the biggest Cena mark going around. A massive LOL at those thinking he would've asked Cena probing questions.


Last time he talked to Cena on his podcast he told him to his face his STF was crap and to tighten it up. Austin is friends with lots of guys, but he's direct and to the point.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

I didn't watch the interview yet. Was it good? Was Jericho himself or was he mr wwe in the interview?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

Jericho is a turd. 

Weirdly I kind of like Cena when he's not in the ring.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Stone Hot said:


> I didn't watch the interview yet. Was it good? Was Jericho himself or was he mr wwe in the interview?


Its nothing much, Cena mainly talks about working hard and his early days.Also mentions that wrestlers should take more chances to make themself unique.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*

These types of interviews are meant to humanize their subjects, and all this did was make me like him less. Mission accomplished?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Amuroray said:


> Literally the worst sentence i have seen on this forum.
> 
> No point arguing with you if you think john cena, the face of the company since 05, is talentless then you have no idea about this business.
> 
> Fucking moron.


 While I agree that Cena isn't a terrible wrestler, none of his high quality matches were high quality because of him. Also Jericho was clearly saying what WWE wanted him to say, because no one with half a brain would ever put Cena in the same league as Austin, Rock and Hogan, especially since WON already confirmed that Cena at his prime wasn't even close to these 3 in terms of drawing power.



DemBoy said:


> Hulk Hogan is still alive.


Even Hogan isn't as much of a scum bag as Cena is, in one year alone Hogan took the pin for Taker, Angle, Trips, Rock and Brock Lesnar, that's more in one year than Cena in like 9 years.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



prodandimitrow said:


> Its nothing much, Cena mainly talks about working hard and his early days.Also mentions that* wrestlers should take more chances to make themself unique*.


Because Vince loves that and would never bury anyone for doing so unk2


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

The interview was average. I feel like Jericho tried but Cena always finds a way to spin it into a corporate answer. I dunno one of these days when Cena is retired its gonna be interesting to listen to an interview of his. 

The only thing that was mildly of value was knowing Cena was interested in turning heel. Thats it. The hhh one with Austin was so much better and real. 

Cena still seems like a cool guy but he needs to turn of the wwe in his brain.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



kakashi101 said:


> While I agree that Cena isn't a terrible wrestler, none of his high quality matches were high quality because of him. Also Jericho was clearly saying what WWE wanted him to say, because no one with half a brain would ever put Cena in the same league as Austin, Rock and Hogan, especially since WON already confirmed that Cena at his prime wasn't even close to these 3 in terms of drawing power.
> 
> Even Hogan isn't as much of a scum bag as Cena is, in one year alone Hogan took the pin for Taker, Angle, Trips, Rock and Brock Lesnar, that's more in one year than Cena in like 9 years.



Jericho never said Cena was on the same level of those three he said those four are the mount rushmore which makes sense because Cena has been the face of the company for a decade which even though I dont like him I can agree with Jericho on putting him there. 

Yeah Hogan made all those jobs when he was 50. Hogan in the 80s or Austin in the 90s were just as protected as Cena if not more. Thats the whole point of being the guy.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

2 of the most pro WWE people in the world in a podcast, I'll save myself the time and not listen to it.

I am assuming Jericho was being a typical suck up and douche that he is these days?


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

in the end this interview has done nothing but confirm all the " jericho is an ass-kisser" criticisms


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> The interview was average. I feel like Jericho tried but Cena always finds a way to spin it into a corporate answer. I dunno one of these days when Cena is retired its gonna be interesting to listen to an interview of his.
> 
> The only thing that was mildly of value was knowing Cena was interested in turning heel. Thats it. The hhh one with Austin was so much better and real.
> 
> Cena still seems like a cool guy but he needs to turn of the wwe in his brain.


Jericho tried? Haha, I have no doubt that beneath the corporate bullshit that both of them would be cool guys to have a beer with, but that "interview" was just a stage for Cena to blow himself and have Jericho sit there and smile like a goon.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Jericho never said Cena was on the same level of those three he said those four are the mount rushmore which makes sense because Cena has been the face of the company for a decade which even though I dont like him I can agree with Jericho on putting him there.
> 
> Yeah Hogan made all those jobs when he was 50. Hogan in the 80s or Austin in the 90s were just as protected as Cena if not more. Thats the whole point of being the guy.


He certainly implied it, but that's what WWE wants people to think. 

Yeah and that same year Hogan got another WWE title reign despite being in his 50's, irrelevant. And there's other examples, Ultimate Warrior, Goldberg, Lex Luger, anyway you try to spin it Hogan ended up putting way more people over than Cena ever did. Austin is one I can possibly agree with even since I can't recall anyone beating him clean except for Rock in their last match. But then again Austin didn't overstay his welcome by about 6 years and was in the main event scene for about 4 years before 02 when he was a mid carder and 03 when he was Raw GM.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



#Mark said:


> That's such a simplistic view of the Roman Reigns situation. Reigns didn't click initially for a variety of different reasons but none of them include fans automatically rejecting him because they're never satisfied. If that was the case, Brock Lesnar, the guy getting the biggest push in the company wouldn't be the biggest babyface on the roster. No one rejected Daniel Bryan main eventing last year. No one rejected CM Punk on top. The list goes on.


Yeah I agree about this. What Cena said held some merit. Taking the top spot puts heat on you automaticly but if your careful in building the topguy and let it happend organicly bashlack from fans wont be of value. Punk and Bryan def grew some haters on top but you almost never heard it in arenas outside of a guy or two booing. I think its superman booking that gets to the fans the most. There has to be an element of sympathy for the top guy or the crowd has no reason to get behind him. Cena is not relateable because he,s portrayed as perfect. Also Lance Storm and Meltzer talked about the wwe portraying themselves as heels I mean Steph,hhh and Vince are more hated then anyone so whoever they pick will be seen as "there" guy. So many elements to top guy backlash. He has to be somewhat of an antiauthority figure and grow organicly. Thats the best way to get a top guy over imo.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Cobalt said:


> 2 of the most pro WWE people in the world in a podcast, I'll save myself the time and not listen to it.
> 
> I am assuming Jericho was being a typical suck up and douche that he is these days?


You wouldn't be wrong...


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



samizayn said:


> I tuned in for a little while right around the Rock vs Cena talk. Now that was a trip down memory lane - hindsight I think I would actually call it one of the best mic feuds ever, or at least one of my favourites. A lot of gold across the years they did it.
> 
> But the notes on the wrist was just legendary. And all the Rock marks scrambling to say how that was a work to make Cena look good :lmao good times indeed.
> 
> ...


That's because they actually have a point, when has the Rock ever used wrist notes? No seriously when? Even during 2011-2012 when they were feuding when did the Rock use wrist notes? Also I'm pretty positive that Rock's current profession requires him to remember scripts.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Jericho tried? Haha, I have no doubt that beneath the corporate bullshit that both of them would be cool guys to have a beer with, but that "interview" was just a stage for Cena to blow himself and have Jericho sit there and smile like a goon.



I mean he did try to get into the reallife beef with him and rock for example but Cena just spinned it. I dont know what else Jericho could ask really? He even asked about steroids which was awkward. Its on the wwe network so I get they cant say anything but I just wish we got more of Cena the person.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

KingofKings1281 said:


> You wouldn't be wrong...


Typical, not surprised at all.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Boots2Asses said:


> Of course Rock was protected for not annihilating this doofus into oblivion:lol


Holy shit Cena actually said that? Last time I checked Rock wasn't the one who had to constantly break the fourth wall and had to break kayfabe in order to look good during the feud. 

WWE was probably terrified that Rock was going to break the fourth wall and call Cena out on his hypocrisy, or the fact that Cena bullies everyone from Sheamus, Miz and Truth and Vickie Guerrero, or how many Cena has buried including (confirmed by Jericho and Edge) Nexus and Wade Barret. Cena would of ran home to Boston crying like the bitch that he is.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



kakashi101 said:


> He certainly implied it, but that's what WWE wants people to think.
> 
> Yeah and that same year Hogan got another WWE title reign despite being in his 50's, irrelevant. And there's other examples, Ultimate Warrior, Goldberg, Lex Luger, anyway you try to spin it Hogan ended up putting way more people over than Cena ever did. Austin is one I can possibly agree with even since I can't recall anyone beating him clean except for Rock in their last match. But then again Austin didn't overstay his welcome by about 6 years and was in the main event scene for about 4 years before 02 when he was a mid carder and 03 when he was Raw GM.



Brock Lesnar, Daniel Bryan, Cm Punk, Randy Orton, Batista, Sheamus, The Rock have all defeated Cena CLEAN. Those are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head. Hogan was in his mid 40s in wcw and in his late 40s to early 50s in wcw while Cena is 37 and turns 38 soon. If you compare Cenas career to Hogans wwf first stint career Cena has put more over so im not gonna give him heat for that its just the wwes topguy philospohy and I dont agree with it.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



kakashi101 said:


> He certainly implied it, but that's what WWE wants people to think.
> 
> Yeah and that same year Hogan got another WWE title reign despite being in his 50's, irrelevant. And there's other examples, Ultimate Warrior, Goldberg, Lex Luger, anyway you try to spin it *Hogan ended up putting way more people over than Cena ever did.*


what?

cena has put over far far more people than hogan. hogan from january 84 until april 1990 had zero clean pinfall losses.

imagine hogan at his peak age 36 putting over someone like bryan. imagine hogan in his prime failing to beat a certain cm punk for 18 months. the thought of a 1988 version hogan agreeing to drop the title to punk and then losing to him again next month and failing to beat him time and time again for the next year+ is so hilarious.

hogan had over 200 matches with savage from 89-91 and won them all. hogan in his 50s beat hbk and orton clean..guys that have 50/50 records against cena and both hold clean victories over him


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I tuned out after the first two minutes talking about Cena's 7 moves of doom. Sounds like a didn't miss much. Just a bunch of old stories which while that stuff can be interesting to listen to, didn't really need to be on the Network.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Brock Lesnar, Daniel Bryan, Cm Punk, Randy Orton, Batista, Sheamus, The Rock have all defeated Cena CLEAN. Those are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head. Hogan was in his mid 40s in wcw and in his late 40s to early 50s in wcw while Cena is 37 and turns 38 soon. If you compare Cenas career to Hogans wwf first stint career Cena has put more over so im not gonna give him heat for that its just the wwes topguy philospohy and I dont agree with it.


 lol Rock and Lesnar are already more established and way bigger stars than Cena will ever be, CM Punk didn't win clean, there was interference from John Lauranitus that caused Cena to release the STF, Sheamus and Orton beat Cena in table/gimmicky matches, that's like arguing JBL won clean because he won a parking lot brawl in 2008, Daniel Bryan beat him clean but Cena undersold the win by the next night by blaming it on his injured elbow.

But ok, you have Rock, Brock, Triple H, HBK, Batista and Daniel Bryan, 4 of these guys are already established and 3 of them are already bigger stars than Cena will ever be. 

With Hogan you have Warrior, Goldberg, Lex Lugar, Triple H, Angle, Brock, Rock, out of these guys only Triple H and the Rock were as established or more so, 

Hogan was still getting WCW and WWE title reigns and was still main eventing PPV's, he isn't like Sgt Slaughter where he was an old timer there solely to get beaten, he was active and was a legitimate contender during those years, and neither company ever cited his age as a factor for him losing clean. You could make the argument that Hogan during a similar age didn't many people over, but why should I limit Hogan's win loss record to the 80's? Especially when Cena most likely won't be wrestling in 10 -20 years from now.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



validreasoning said:


> orton clean..guys that have 50/50 records against cena and both hold clean victories over him


First off I'm not limiting Hogan to the 80's, I'm using his career as a whole, as long as he was an active wrestler. Hogan stopped being active in 2003 and if he lost those matches with HBK and Orton I wouldn't count those as a win against Hulk Hogan after 2003 is meaningless, also Orton has never beaten Cena clean, he's only beaten him in gimmicky matches like Hell in Cell or Table matches. This logic is like arguing JBL beat Cena clean because he won a parking lot brawl.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Aren't we being a little hard on Jericho.

I've blasted him for being a little too pro WWE, but he's a fantastic interviewer.

Were Austin's podcasts really that hard hitting on the network... People had criticisms of Austin in his podcasts on the network as well.

We need to realistic, no matter who does it, none of them are going to full on blast the WWE. They're trying to do business.

This is WWE's forum, it's a fine line of walking corporate cooperation while slipping in a few things fans really want to hear about.

WWE wants to control perception, so a straight shooting podcast on WWE airwaves was never going to fly.

Austin was the closest we were going to get to a straight shooter and it spooked WWE. And he was pretty complimentary even with his criticisms.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good lord people. It was a podcast not a grand jury indictment. Jericho didn't need to grill Cena on anything.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Why is Cena even being interviewed? He's one of the worst things to happen to wrestling in decades. And don't we hear from him enough already?

Would rather hear from literally anyone else, including Jericho interviewing himself.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

I think Jericho did the best job he could with the person he had to interview.

Cena is literally the public relations "attaboy" of the whole company. He will never say anything negative, nor will he get offended. It's like he is impervious to anyone's criticisms or insults (Which means SuperCena exists outside of the ring too... sigh...).

Watch the interview! When he talks about a heel turn, its like he immediately says exactly what WWE wants him to say, "I do it for the Make a Wish kids! If I break their heart, it wouldn't be worth it!"

Please.

I'll say this: Jericho was definitely nice, perhaps too nice. But, he did a much better job than some of you people give him credit for. I'm sure Vince probably didn't like the fact that Jericho brought up Cena's drinking during the interview. You can definitely tell it took a second for Cena to think... "Oh yeah, PR friendly here, guys! Kids love me." And give some positive answer.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jericho is Vinces' bitch now didn't ask a single interesting question on that. 

What the fuck was Vince actually expecting? I can almost guarantee he never listened to Austin's Podcast before he asked him to do it.


----------



## TheMinstrelShow (Jan 18, 2015)

Jericho doesn't serve your indy loving(until they get too popular), anti-WWE, miserable, smark troll purposes so you all hate him.

Grow up.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I like listening to some podcasts but I'll maybe throw this one a dingy and just read some bits of it.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't listened to it but i can bet it was a shitty interview with shitty uninteresting corporate-friendly questions.


----------



## IcedZ (Jun 28, 2011)

Did Jericho asked Cena why he didnt want to put Nexus over at SS 2010 ??? Because I remember Chris saying in couple of his interviews that Cena didnt want to do the job to the Nexus guys. I guess he didnt !!!


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



kakashi101 said:


> lol Rock and Lesnar are already more established and way bigger stars than Cena will ever be, CM Punk didn't win clean, there was interference from John Lauranitus that caused Cena to release the STF, Sheamus and Orton beat Cena in table/gimmicky matches, that's like arguing JBL won clean because he won a parking lot brawl in 2008, Daniel Bryan beat him clean but Cena undersold the win by the next night by blaming it on his injured elbow.
> 
> But ok, you have Rock, Brock, Triple H, HBK, Batista and Daniel Bryan, 4 of these guys are already established and 3 of them are already bigger stars than Cena will ever be.
> 
> ...



Yeah like I said Hogan started putting guys over when he was on the downside of his career which is why its not fair. We dont know how much longer Cena will wrestle. He said back in 2013 he had another decade in him and I know for a fact he has a fulltime contract until 2019. Now he,s on the downside it looks like. If he doesnt put guys over in the next 5-10 years of his career I agree with you but its too early to tell. I mean name one face of thr company that ever lost many matches clean? The Rock maybe but he was also a heel most of that time. Im pretty sure Cena will hold the us title for about a year and then drop it to some new guy at mania or something then he will probably turn heel and start putting some guys over and then he will finnish off his career as a babyface again putting guys over. Thats how Hogans career went anyways. When Hogan was 37 in 1989 he didnt exactly have a long track record of clean losses. He was worse then Cena in that sense. You can make the excuses that Brock and Rock were more established but a clean loss is a clean loss. The one to Brock was as clean as it gets. Even Bryan was a clean running knee one two three. I never saw the elbow as an excuse really. Punk I wasnt refering to mitb because that wasnt clean but didnt punk pin him clean on raw?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I honestly would not be surprised if it was revealed that this podcast was just one massive scripted promo and passed off as real. I almost fell off my chair when he asked him about steroids. That was so obviously straight from Vince it was laughable.

The parts about "taking chances" and "they want new, we give them new, they don't like it" were also insulting to even the lowest form of intelligence. Just corporate bs.

Jericho: "What did you think of Vince's brass ring comments?"
Cena: "I loved it!"

:ha


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

People complaining about this :fpalm

He asked him if he did steroids. He asked him about backstage heat with The Rock. He asked him about turning heel.

If anyone expected him to start going on about burials etc. you're delusional.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just listened to the first 20 minutes. Damn, I miss Austin.


----------



## Melons (Mar 26, 2015)

It was pretty embarrassing to watch. Jericho's fake laugh at every shite Cena joke and Cena interrupting everything Jericho was saying made we cringe so hard.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

For as much as Jericho talks about backstage stuff he had a platform to do what Austin did and it sounded like he was reading off a script. The questions were very corporate friendly. It felt very phoned in. I was surprised.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What makes me mad Cena was ok with turning heel during The Rock angle and he had all new gear made and everything and Vince just said no. Just curious now what the gear looked like.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

It was boring. If I knew that's the kind of interview they were going to have, I would of much rather seen Chris and John just tell stories. The steroid question was the most "hard hitting" qustion Jericho asked, and it was stupid to ask. Even if Cena has done PEDs, he's not going to admit to it. That would be a PR disaster.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



hou713 said:


> I meant whoever the face is, they're gonna be company chosen. Even if they went with Daniel Bryan, or Dolph Ziggler, or Dean Ambrose, it would still ultimately be a company decision. And whoever gets that push as the top guy, even if it's someone the smarks wanted, they'll turn on them. We've seen it happen multiple times.
> 
> What Cena said, basically "they cheer for something new, but when they get it they boo" was true. The smarks these days like to cheer more for the guy not getting pushed than the guy that is. Everyone loves Dean but during that short time he was being pushed you saw more and more people turning against him. I don't think most smarks actually ever intend to be happy with the product. :shrug


That is not completely true. In economics the law is that the more you take in the less the satisfaction overtime. But we don't go and down a large pizza everyday for lunch do we? That would kill a person in a week. 

WWE choose to have the ONE guy on top which coupled with WWE's ultra repetitive booking style would be more than enough to turn fans away. Point being NO ONE should stay on top for this long like Cena. Austin had a total of 3 years as a top guy. 

Whats a good way to kill a perfect movie trilogy? By having the 4th movie. In Cena's case hes at his 10th sequel that no one needs to see. No one needs this neither does Daniel Bryan deserve a 10th sequel. 

But wwe is looking for this poor excuse to not push anyone new. Because they cannot last the decade.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

IcedZ said:


> Did Jericho asked Cena why he didnt want to put Nexus over at SS 2010 ??? Because I remember Chris saying in couple of his interviews that Cena didnt want to do the job to the Nexus guys. I guess he didnt !!!


Nope, sadly not. Jericho did acknowledge that fans wanted him to ask Cena the hard hitting questions and then went on to ask him some shit about Funaki coming out for the open challenge. fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Zico said:


> Nope, sadly not. Jericho did acknowledge that fans wanted him to ask Cena the hard hitting questions and then went on to ask him some shit about Funaki coming out for the open challenge. fpalm


Yeah wtf was that about? Was it supposed to be funny? Or did some dumb ass fans actually want to know what he would think if Funkai came out?


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

worst podcast ever


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I liked it although we didn't find out if Cena wears boxers or briefs.

And I agree, the smarks get more enjoyment getting behind the guy that the company doesn't, the guy that deserves the chance but gets held back. Then when that guy finally makes it they turn against said guy and go on to someone else.

This interview really showed Cena in a great light, he totally gets everything about the crowd and the company.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty boring tbh, not that I was expecting much.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Cena can turn heel now that they have Yes Man.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Big Wiggle said:


> Why is Cena even being interviewed? He's one of the worst things to happen to wrestling in decades. And don't we hear from him enough already?
> 
> Would rather hear from literally anyone else, including Jericho interviewing himself.


Jesus you try so hard to be the most cringe worthy poster don't you.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



SAMCRO said:


> God Cena comes off as the ultimate Vince ass kisser, always agrees with whatever he wants and does, never says even a slightly negative thing about him. When Vince yells at him does he get pissed? nope, no he doesn't get pissed he just pulls his shorts down and takes it up the ass like a good little boy and enjoys every bit of it. Jericho said he got pissed, Austin got pissed, CM Punk sure as hell got pissed, but does Cena? Nope not Cena he wouldn't dare talk back or even say it bothered him, it might effect his decade long push and he might actually have to lose to someone clean.
> 
> He's so full of shit can't believe a word he says, does he get mad or does it bother him when they chant Cena sucks? Nope. Does he get mad at Vince when he yells at him? Nope. Sucha company bitch boy, gives all the proper responses Vince would want him to give and throws in some Vince ass kissing while he's at it.


Is that why your hero CM Punk said that both Cena and Orton would speak up against him when they thought something was stupid? For someone who has Punks dick stuck in their jaw, you sure don't know anything about him


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



A Paul Heyman G said:


> Name one match cena has had where it has been good BECAUSE of what Cena did?
> 
> If you can name EVEN ONE yuou'll have a point.
> 
> ...


You sound like a fifteen year old on YouTube and you call other people cringe? The irony, wouldn't doubt if you were one of those people who spam your Facebook timeline with "real music/real wrastlin" memes


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thought was pretty good

Particularly when mentioned he was gunna be heel in the rock fued. And that they had his new music and attire ready for the turn. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Devil's Anthem said:


> Jesus you try so hard to be the most cringe worthy poster don't you.


...


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

*After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

...That nothing's ever good enough for you guys.

Let me start off by saying I was never a fan of Cena, I don't like his in ring work, his mic skills, not even his character. Hell, I never even liked him when he was doing the whole rapping shtick. But I always respected him, his work ethic and what he contributed to the business. 

I enjoyed the podcast, some funny stories here and there but what struck most is how he kept hoping for the younger guys to not be afraid of failing and to always go for it, and how this was the case for him, Batista, Randy and Lesnar back in OVW. He said that the audience now is polarized and I couldn't agree with him more. Mt Rushmore simply doesn't exist nowadays because we keep hoping for the next breakout star. We wanted young and they gave us Reigns but then again, it's just.. not.. good... enough. 

Same goes for Bryan I think, when he wasn't pushed back in '12, you kept hoping he'd be main eventing and winning world titles, but after he was pushed in '13/14 you kept blaming WWE for not pushing even younger stars and even more talented guys. "Bryan is overrated, he's not the same when he was in ROH", well it's a different company, different rules. 

Cena talked about almost turning heel and then I immediately thought of how IWC always like to judge and be the creative writers for the product. He said that he'd be open to turning heel but only if someone could take his place and be the ultimate face of WWE, selling merch, and lightening up children's faces, because it's more worth than being a heel. And I agree. Why? Because it's a different business now, different rules, and different environment. 

The podcast started off with Jericho praising Cena for the "new move of doom" when he used the springboard stunner against Stardust. It's funny because I think Cena is improving every night and putting great matches but then again, no one cares, no one gives a crap. Why? Because it's Cena. I saw a poll here earlier rating the Stunner he did last night, and not many people are impressed. But when an NXT guy does something like that you wouldn't stop kissing his ass. And that's just the truth. 

Anyway, he talked about the real life feud he had with Rock and how he was never there in the biz while Cena was there every night of the year. Back then I was siding with Rock, but now I see the full picture and that Rock never cared about the business but making extra bucks so he can be relevant on the big screens. Want proof? Furious 7 Box Office. Now after watching the movie more people will want Rock to come back (again), but come on guys, it's not the 90s anymore. Everything has its end and everything must develop and adapt. 

Well, there you have it. Have a listen if you didn't yet, it offers fun and interesting stories from both Cena and Jericho's lives on the road.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

Why do people keep forgetting the fans chose Bryan as the face last year? Bryan appeals to every demographic. Smarks, casuals, kids, men... I mean he inducted a kid into the hall of fame this year, can't get any bigger than that. 

Sure some people disliked Bryan, but he was never booed. He is/was the most over and popular superstar on the roster.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



hou713 said:


> I meant whoever the face is, they're gonna be company chosen. Even if they went with Daniel Bryan, or Dolph Ziggler, or Dean Ambrose, it would still ultimately be a company decision. And whoever gets that push as the top guy, even if it's someone the smarks wanted, they'll turn on them. We've seen it happen multiple times.
> 
> What Cena said, basically "they cheer for something new, but when they get it they boo" was true. The smarks these days like to cheer more for the guy not getting pushed than the guy that is. Everyone loves Dean but during that short time he was being pushed you saw more and more people turning against him. I don't think most smarks actually ever intend to be happy with the product. :shrug


This isn't really a wrestling related problem, it's a people related problem and has to do with people wanting to see someone with talent succeed that they feel are being held down, because that's how they feel about their own situation in real life. They cheer these people till they eventually make it there, but once they become a main stay, they see them as the problem and find someone else they can relate to, that is like they feel themselves, being "held down" or not given a chance in life. That's why most people can't enjoy others success if they, themselves don't have it in their real lives. You need to change your mentality around in real life and work to fix your problems to get better, you can't live through other peoples success and you can't enjoy other peoples success either, for the most part if you're not comfortable about your own situation and most importantly, yourself.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A PG Attitude said:


> So many butthurt smarks here. A podcast doesn't have to be controversial to be enjoyable.


Yep


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Wealdstone Raider said:


> Because Vince loves that and would never bury anyone for doing so unk2


If Punk didn't have his pipe bomb moment, he wouldn't get any real moment. That made him stand out, that made him special and that is exactly what Cena means by taking a chance... are you people just completely blind or choose to be ignorant? 

He never got buried for that, he got PUSHED. what kinda drugs are you on? He didn't get buried once after that either, cause they realized he was money. People just throw around the word bury in every ridiculous situation, get half a grip.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

I enjoyed this tbh


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

It was fine, less interesting than either of Austin's network specials but I enjoyed watching it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



> He said that he'd be open to turning heel but only if someone could take his place and be the ultimate face of WWE, selling merch, and lightening up children's faces, because it's more worth than being a heel.


That's hilarious thing for Cena to say, does he mean someone he's/Vince willing to allow to become the new Face because when Punk was there he was kept at a ceiling of booking/merch and how often do we see midcarders like Miz (way more other names including divas)doing an excellent contribution? 
Bryan may well be the only person who can achieve becoming the next Face, as said above Bryan did a wonderful spot at HOF and does plenty more appearances so the only legit things stopping Cena turn heel as he says is Vince & backstage politics.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

He should be directing these comments at Vince, not the fans. In some cases it's true that people won't even give a new guy a chance, which obviously I'm refering to Reigns. But in the case of Daniel Bryan, heres a guy who connected with every part of the audience but would never be given the opportunity to be the guy like others before him. Even if he hadn't gotten injured, after he lost the title he'd be right where he is now. 

In regards to his heel turn. I don't fault him this or for not saying it publicly, but lets be real here. If he turns heel, he loses a shit load of money because those kids aren't buying his merchandise anymore. I'm sure he does get enjoyment of being a superhero to children, but the main reason is probably the money as it should be.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



XShadowYassoofX said:


> but after he was pushed in '13/14 you kept blaming WWE for not pushing even younger stars and even more talented guys. "Bryan is overrated, he's not the same when he was in ROH", well it's a different company, different rules.


That never happened.

Terrible generalisations all round really.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



Karma101 said:


> That never happened.
> 
> Terrible generalisations all round really.


you are correct, sir (Y)


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

Just remember, it's all the WWE's fault. Cena's just doing his job like any other pro wrestler. It took me a long to stop blaming Cena for me hating his fucking guts. It wasn't the man himself, it was the company making his face intolerable to see every Monday.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

People have different opinions, WWE, as hard as they try will never be able to please everybody, as for John Cena's stunner, I think it looks dumb, just like I think Reigns' dive looks dumb because it doesn't really suit them, also so many people don't really understand what the 5 moves of doom really is, it isn't that they only know 5 moves, its that they use the same 5 moves to end the match every time


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> People have different opinions, WWE, as hard as they try will never be able to please everybody, as for John Cena's stunner, I think it looks dumb, just like I think Reigns' dive looks dumb because it doesn't really suit them, also so many people don't really understand what the 5 moves of doom really is, it isn't that they only know 5 moves, its that they use the same 5 moves to end the match every time


Did you think Lesnar's SSP (when not botched) was dumb?


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



spikingspud said:


> when Punk was there he was kept at a ceiling of booking/merch


This is true, but tbf, I don't see Punk doing a whole lot of save the children type stuff. He's kind of a dick. In retrospect, that might have had something to do with the way he was treated. I mean, yeah, he was held down. No doubt. He was the the WWE Champion, most over guy on the roster, outselling Cena in merch, and yet he was still not allowed to "main event" PPVs. You have to wonder why? Maybe it's because Vince never saw him as a guy that could go out and do charity stuff and talk show stuff because he (quote) "lacked communication skills."


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



IDONTSHIV said:


> you are correct, sir (Y)


Thank you my good man (Y)


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

The podcast was meh. I thought the stories they shared were interesting but the questions weren't exactly 'hard hitting'. It was essentially 2 old friends talking of days of old.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



RMolloy24 said:


> Did you think Lesnar's SSP (when not botched) was dumb?


Don't remember him using it but I'd probably think it would be as I just don't see guys like that doing moves like that, Lesnar's move set is fine right now IMO


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

The day the entire IWC agree with each other, every problem in the world would be non-existent.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



XShadowYassoofX said:


> Rock never cared about the business but making extra bucks so he can be relevant on the big screens.


Agree with the majority of what was said besides the Bryan thing

But the quoted above is a ridiculous statement


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



XShadowYassoofX said:


> ...That nothing's ever good enough for you guys.
> 
> Let me start off by saying I was never a fan of Cena, I don't like his in ring work, his mic skills, not even his character. Hell, I never even liked him when he was doing the whole rapping shtick. But I always respected him, his work ethic and what he contributed to the business.
> 
> ...


Agree mostly, I said so in a thread I did last night I think it was. My dislike of Cena has definitely lessoned recently.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

It was great to see this face of Cena, the stories with Jericho drinking beer, I like this man.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



Karma101 said:


> That never happened.
> 
> Terrible generalisations all round really.


Pretty much. Just another thread complaining about the complainers basically. So fresh and original!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

I love when Cena pretends to care about the young guys lol. That fucker never helps anyone, working with a top guy is supposed to help you not ruin your career.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

Vince Mcmahon is a millionaire who could be a billionaire.....IF he listened to the fans. He does things his way and the product suffers.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



RustyPro said:


> I love when Cena pretends to care about the young guys lol. That fucker never helps anyone, working with a top guy is supposed to help you not ruin your career.


True,

Cena befriends them, makes them his work out buddies and yet when push comes to shove instead of having their backs he sides with management every single time.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

Rofl, Vince has Cena so brainwashed that he thinks he is the ultimate draw (even though it's been proven that numbers drop when he is wwe champ) and the top face of the company and nobody can replace him, fuck him and his plastic bitch.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

God do i now hate Chris Jericho, the young Chris Jericho would hate the 44 year old Chris Jericho, he's so safe now even Justin Bieber is a bigger rebel, next expect Fozzy to become a MOR band and people give HHH heat , put it on the right person for gods sake, boo Chris next time he appears in a WWE ring, biggest fall from grace ever, even Cena can't remember that time they were drinking in Alaska and came across that couple, boring road stories and Cena's terrible impressions, he's as bad as he is in ring promo's.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

Now I knew why I didn't really care to tune in. Cena spitting the same rhetoric. The WWE and the wrestlers need to know when to say things between the lines and how to keep mystery.

Cena in a way kind of telegraphed things which causes the fans to be so divided in the audiences.

This kid excuse is going to be used for another 15 years lol. They break kayfabe so much and then do and say things that only make sense for kayfabe.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



XShadowYassoofX said:


> but come on guys, it's not the 90s anymore. Everything has its end and everything must develop and adapt.



then why the fuck hasn't cena developed or adapted? he's the same corny fruitloop useless fuck he's been for the past 15 years. :gtfo


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

Chris jericho is a sell out


john cena was showing how phony he truly is and backs up my and many of others claims to our reasoning why this guy is a fraud.

he is a fake and pretty much everything he said on this podcast was a joke. all lies


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



> Same goes for Bryan I think, when he wasn't pushed back in '12, you kept hoping he'd be main eventing and winning world titles, but after he was pushed in '13/14 you kept blaming WWE for not pushing even younger stars and even more talented guys. "Bryan is overrated, he's not the same when he was in ROH", well it's a different company, different rules..


Sorry but this is absolute nonsense, I dont deny that Daniel Bryan would have had hos ditractors, thats a given, no-one can appeal to all of the people all of the time however Bryan was the hottest thing in Wrestling for about 12 years in 2013 and he carried it on with ease, he appealed to every demograph and still does, fans crapped on Roman Reigns because he was chosen for Bryans role simply on looks alone, no more no less


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

Would like to see how this would have went down on Austins podcast!. Jericho is holding back way too many questions that could have been asked!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

People will just criticise Cena no matter what, because it's John Cena, if John Cena pulled off something great, there will be a handful of people to find fault and be like 'Yeah but' ... and criticise him, some people just can't help themselves and I do actually feel that 'some' people actually do genuinely feel hatred for him, that's quite sad really.

If say an NXT talent did it, they'd get the huge praise, until they become too popular then those critics would be out.

It's how it is really and no matter how much people try to put a spin on that and defend it in any way, it's true and thats just fact!

People love to hate, specially towards successful people, that's why they get the most criticism, look at how much people love to see Justin Bieber get hammered ... it's the nature of the beast for some people unfortunately.

Personally, I just let them get on with it if I'm not a fan of the particular person, I won't put any energy into slagging them off at every possible chance I get or finding fault in things all the time, it's effort and wasted energy.

John Cena is in no way perfect, I ain't even a fan of the guy but it's definitely how it is in regards to him, people just don't like his success and that's that.

I can understand being against his booking and him being shoved down our throats the way he has been pissing people off and making them feel this way, but the venom is aimed on the wrong direction half the time and they'll just knock everything he ever does, they'll be saying he's blinking too much next or something it's ridiculous.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

Didn't read because that was the biggest company men saying the right things just to make Vince and company look good.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



XShadowYassoofX said:


> ...That nothing's ever good enough for you guys.
> 
> Let me start off by saying I was never a fan of Cena, I don't like his in ring work, his mic skills, not even his character. Hell, I never even liked him when he was doing the whole rapping shtick. *But I always respected him, his work ethic and what he contributed to the business.*


He can do all that all he wants. But when he's out on the stage, that's not what he is getting booed or getting ragged on for. People have paid good money for their tickets and if they're not entertained by what he's giving them, then he deserves 100% of the negative reaction that he receives. That's what those tickets are for.

Oh and going over young stars trying to establish themselves isn't contributing to the business but that's another argument.



> I enjoyed the podcast, some funny stories here and there but what struck most is how he kept hoping for the younger guys to not be afraid of failing and to always go for it, and how this was the case for him, Batista, Randy and Lesnar back in OVW. He said that the audience now is polarized and I couldn't agree with him more. Mt Rushmore simply doesn't exist nowadays because we keep hoping for the next breakout star. *We wanted young* and they gave us Reigns but then again, it's just.. not.. good... enough.


People want GOOD as well. Not just young for the sake of young. If people reject WWE's choice and WWE doesn't like it, then tough shit. People clearly wanted Bryan and voiced their support for him but WWE didn't want to go forward with him because they're stubborn buffoons.



> Cena talked about almost turning heel and then I immediately thought of how IWC always like to judge and be the creative writers for the product. He said that he'd be open to turning heel but only if someone could take his place and be the ultimate face of WWE, selling merch, and lightening up children's faces, because it's more worth than being a heel. And I agree. Why? Because it's a different business now, different rules, and different environment.


Punk was in a clear position to take his place during the whole Summer of Punk angle and later when he was outselling Cena in merch. What did WWE do? They squandered it by keeping Cena and HHH babyfaces so that they could look strong going into their Wrestlemania matches. Yeah it's a different business. If you're liked by the boss, you get a higher place in the food chain.



> The podcast started off with Jericho praising Cena for the "new move of doom" when he used the springboard stunner against Stardust. It's funny because I think Cena is improving every night and putting great matches but then again, no one cares, no one gives a crap. Why? Because it's Cena. I saw a poll here earlier rating the Stunner he did last night, and not many people are impressed. But when an NXT guy does something like that you wouldn't stop kissing his ass. And that's just the truth.


'Oh you should like this new move because it's a new move'. It doesn't work that way. There is a stigma regarding his in-ring work and it can't be fixed by doing a nice move. His STFU still looks like garbage, he still calls out spots loudly etc. No one gives a crap because his in-ring work as a whole is still frowned upon if he's not wrestling someone like a CM Punk or a Daniel Bryan.



> Anyway, he talked about the real life feud he had with Rock and how he was never there in the biz while Cena was there every night of the year. Back then I was siding with Rock, but now I see the full picture and that Rock never cared about the business but making extra bucks so he can be relevant on the big screens. Want proof? Furious 7 Box Office. Now after watching the movie more people will want Rock to come back (again), but come on guys, it's not the 90s anymore. Everything has its end and everything must develop and adapt.


The Rock has made more people get their money's worth than Cena will in a lifetime. Everything else is irrelevant.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Wait a min hold on. Didn't jericho shave his head for something and posted it on Instagram? Was jericho wearing a wig or was the photo fake?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Wait a min hold on. Didn't jericho shave his head for something and posted it on Instagram? Was jericho wearing a wig or was the photo fake?


Was a April's Fools Day joke. 

For me, this was pretty boring because nothing was really interesting.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Cena on Jericho Podcast Tonight*



Nightrow said:


> Forgot this was even happening but that's because I expect it to suck.
> 
> Jericho won't go hard on Cena not after all the heat Vince has with Austin over his 2 podcasts with him and Triple H.
> 
> The million dollar question for Cena would be: _How big is Vince's dick?_


Austin himself came out and said that there's no heat and no bad blood between him and the WWE and that the _entire _thing is a complete and utter fabrication, including the whole shabang about being at Mania. He said he was never booked and that they could not come to terms with the company business-wise and that's it. Dirt sheets have been making up a lot of stuff this year. Be very skeptical about what you believe. Someone in the company is spreading misinformation.

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...-vince-mcmahon-tough-enough-wwe-transcription



> All kinds of things being said about myself and WWE over the fact that I no showed WrestleMania. Man, completely false. There's no heat. One of the rumors was I was supposed to be on an airplane with Undertaker headed down there and there was a WWE employee waiting for me and when I didn't get off the airplane everybody went into shock and anger. Not true.
> 
> I don't know where Undertaker lives; last time I checked it was Austin, Texas. I currently reside in Los Angeles, California. When I'm not there I'm at the Broken Skull Ranch doing my thing out here so why they would have me and Undertaker coming in on the same commercial airplane I have no idea. So that rumor was completely untrue. There was never any part of any kind of creative discussions of me participating in WrestleMania 31 in Santa Clara.
> 
> ...


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

This interview was done by two corporate kiss ups, I don't know what some people were expecting. Jericho ain't Austin.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

This podcast was really boring. How many times did Cena have to tell us that he is the hardest working guy in the company? I thought he'd at least try and be humble.

As expected nothing bad at all was said about the company, didn't Cena actually criticise the fans at one point for not liking Reigns? :lmao


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Karma101 said:


> This podcast was really boring. How many times did Cena have to tell us that he is the hardest working guy in the company? I thought he'd at least try and be humble.
> 
> As expected nothing bad at all was said about the company, didn't Cena actually criticise the fans at one point for not liking Reigns? :lmao


Tell me about. And yeah he did.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

xdryza said:


> This interview was done by two corporate kiss ups, I don't know what some people were expecting. Jericho ain't Austin.


Remember Austin was called a corporate ass kisser by praising Cena. but now he's stand up man :ti


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



bADaSSaTTiTuDE said:


> Chris jericho is a sell out
> 
> 
> john cena was showing how phony he truly is and backs up my and many of others claims to our reasoning why this guy is a fraud.
> ...


Exactly, he tries so hard to sound like this perfect saint and that everything is hunky dorey and its embarrassingly cringeworthy.

When Jericho asked him what his favourite match was and he said my next one I was close to smashing my computer screen.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



XShadowYassoofX said:


> ...That nothing's ever good enough for you guys.
> 
> I enjoyed the podcast, some funny stories here and there but what struck most is how he kept hoping for the younger guys to not be afraid of failing and to always go for it, and how this was the case for him, Batista, Randy and Lesnar back in OVW. He said that the audience now is polarized and I couldn't agree with him more. Mt Rushmore simply doesn't exist nowadays because we keep hoping for the next breakout star. We wanted young and they gave us Reigns but then again, it's just.. not.. good... enough.


Just because people want younger and/or fresher superstars doesn't mean WWE can just push anyone they want onto people. I'm far and away from being the biggest Bryan fan in the world, but he was consistently getting the stronger reactions of anyone for 2012-2014 and it was clear that the majority of the fan-base had chosen him as their guy. But he didn't fit the mold of what WWE wants their top superstars to look like (despite the company always talking about how the brand is bigger than any one superstar these days, thus falsifying the whole point of why a superstar's looks should even matter), and so they refused to put full effort behind 



XShadowYassoofX said:


> Same goes for Bryan I think, when he wasn't pushed back in '12, you kept hoping he'd be main eventing and winning world titles, but after he was pushed in '13/14 you kept blaming WWE for not pushing even younger stars and even more talented guys. "Bryan is overrated, he's not the same when he was in ROH", well it's a different company, different rules.


Other than a few fickle people as well as a few others who were never big fans of Bryan or advocates of ever wanting to see him main event in the first place, pretty much everyone on every forum I go to that wanted Bryan to make it to the top before were pleased that when Bryan finally DID win the world title and then wanted him to have a long run there. Did you miss the fear of the inevitable here when people pretty much knew that Reigns was winning the Rumble over Bryan even before it actually happened? Or the shitstorm here when it actually DID? 



XShadowYassoofX said:


> Anyway, he talked about the real life feud he had with Rock and how he was never there in the biz while Cena was there every night of the year. Back then I was siding with Rock, but now I see the full picture and that Rock never cared about the business but making extra bucks so he can be relevant on the big screens. Want proof? Furious 7 Box Office. Now after watching the movie more people will want Rock to come back (again), but come on guys, it's not the 90s anymore. Everything has its end and everything must develop and adapt.
> 
> Well, there you have it. Have a listen if you didn't yet, it offers fun and interesting stories from both Cena and Jericho's lives on the road.


Never cared about the business? He wouldn't have come back at all if he didn't. And what, are you contributing Furious 7's success with WWE in some way? If so, get the fuck out.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

Looking for big screens? Rock entered the business during it's lowest point in history during the New Generation era. Started training in 1995, I don't know if you know 1995, but it wasn't exactly fucking WWF 2000 nor was it mainstream, it was the lowest of the low. Made it to the main roster in 1996, when WCW is kicking WWF's ass handily. Chances of success were slim, and the company even being alive was not a guarantee. Gets his knee injured, misses MONTHS, rehabs when he could have given up after getting chants of Die Rocky Die, and Rocky Sucks. Comes back in summer of 97, and works full time during the ENTIRE Attitude Era. He stuck around while business was fading in 01,02,03, JUGGLING two fucking careers, because he loved the business. And made returns in 04. And here's the kicker, the only reason he didn't resign with the WWE when his contract was up......was because the WWE DIDN'T OFFER HIM A DEAL. They wanted him to fail in Hollywood and come crawling back to them. Rock offered a ton of suggestions like working with Macho Man and others, but WWE nixed all of them. So he leaves, and then he comes back after 8 years to help the business when it's looking like WM 27 will bomb by epic proportions and saves the buy rate, and works with a piece of shit named Cena at 28 who was BEGGING to work with Rock for over a decade because Cena was calling Rock out like a fucking child to the media over and over again for years. And then he puts the piece of shit over at 29.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

Some people's hatred towards Cena is actually embarrassing. No matter what he said on the podcast, some people were always going to criticize him and call him a liar.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

Based on his post I can only assume that the op wasn't actually watching wrestling last year so I'm not even going to bother writing a more detailed response.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*

If Cena wanted to turn heel, he'd have done it. He'd still have moved merchandise.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: After listening to the Jericho/Cena podcast, I learnt...*



Erik. said:


> If Cena wanted to turn heel, he'd have done it. He'd still have moved merchandise.


Cena hasn't turned yet because Vince doesn't feel safe without any clear main face in the company.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It was about as scripted as I thought it would be. That is why Austin's podcast is the best because he shoots from the hip.


----------



## Seth Rollins Guy (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow, Jericho wasnt as bad as I thought. He was great tbh, the million dollar question was made too so yah

and turning Super Cena heel is impossible, Vince cares too much about money and Cena is a money maker as a face. They are afraid that if he turns heel, then he wont sell merchs


----------

